

Segway RMP-400 - helwr
http://rmp.segway.com/rmp-400-omni/

======
puredemo
I'm not sure what problem this is trying to solve? 400lbs seems low for
warehouse use..

~~~
jared314
You raise a good point; machine guns weigh a lot less then 400lbs.

------
beambot
Our really cool manipulating robot, named Cody, uses an RMP-50 Omni...

[http://www.hizook.com/blog/2010/03/15/cody-new-humanoid-
mobi...](http://www.hizook.com/blog/2010/03/15/cody-new-humanoid-mobile-
manipulating-robot-georgia-techs-healthcare-robotics-lab)

